# Recommendations/Suggestions



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I need a new digital camera. I had a Fuji Finpix A600 but it vanished from my desk at home and is yet to return. I fear it may have eloped with my wife's glasses which went missing around the same time.

What I want to do: General photography. Nothing too fancy but I do want versatility - good night shooting, able to work well in almost any daytime light. The camera will be used heavily as my wife and I are expecting a baby in less than a month now. Memory card type isn't important as long as I can use a USB cable to get to the pictures. 6+ megapixels seems to be the norm. I do like the quality of CCD sesors over CMOS in most applications.

I would prefer to stay away from Sony as I don't like their quality for cameras. I refuse to use a Kodak digital camera. I really did like my Fujifilm and really like Canon cameras. Nikon is also favorite but I'm afraid too costly.

Budget: Small. Under $200. I don't have any spare memory cards right now so packages including a card are awesome.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm quite happy with my Nikon Coolpix 4300 but I must admit I have had it about 6 years now .. and I am on the same rechargeable battery after >6630 photos, but it's fading fast now ..
takes photo's with or without flash and 

If the range has not changed too much you may find it worth looking in to.

I googled nikon coolpix 

Site http://www.nikon-coolpix.com/en/

shopping 


> Shopping results for nikon coolpix
> Nikon Coolpix S630 Digital camera - compact - 12.0 Megapixel - 7 x ...	$209 new - 161 stores
> Nikon Coolpix L100 Digital camera - compact - 10.0 Megapixel - 15 x ...	$205 new - 77 stores
> Nikon Coolpix S210 Digital camera - compact - 8.0 Megapixel - 3 x ...	$131 new - 11 stores


----------



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

ebackhus,

If I were buying a camera it would be in the Pentax line, but it would also be a DSLR. 2 good sites for camera reviews are c-net and hardwaresecerts. I particularly like the reviews at hardware. Nikon and Fuji both make good cameras.

Dan


----------



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

Now at c-net Top 5 sub $200 point and shot cameras.

Dan


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Daniel Tiger said:


> ebackhus,
> 
> If I were buying a camera it would be in the Pentax line, but it would also be a DSLR. 2 good sites for camera reviews are c-net and hardwaresecerts. I particularly like the reviews at hardware. Nikon and Fuji both make good cameras.
> 
> Dan


I'd love a DSLR but I can't afford that much camera.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I know that feeling .. I literally drool when I see them advertised and think of the day when ....


----------



## Daniel Tiger (May 21, 2009)

Look at these two;
Pentax Optio M10 $190,
Pentax Optio T10 $155'
both have 4star user rating at c-net.

Dan


----------

